# time for full cap



## sabaaamir (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi 
I am applying for federal skilled immigration cap In how much time this cap will be full do any one have any idea. If I apply for assessment now and they will take 2 to 3 months so by that time this cap will not be full. is it safe to play


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I wouls suspect the caps will fill very quickly as it is the last time before the system changes completely.


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

sabaaamir said:


> Hi
> I am applying for federal skilled immigration cap In how much time this cap will be full do any one have any idea. If I apply for assessment now and they will take 2 to 3 months so by that time this cap will not be full. is it safe to play


Well that depends totally on the NOC for which you are applying, IT , Accountants and few Engineering NOC are filled with in few weeks, while others may take some time.

What exactly is your NOC ?


----------



## sabaaamir (Apr 17, 2014)

Advertising , marketing and public relation officer


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There's a saying in Canada. "you can't catch fish if your line is not in the water".


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> There's a saying in Canada. "you can't catch fish if your line is not in the water".


I tend to go with - "Your chances of winning the lottery are significantly enhanced.... If you purchase a ticket"


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

JGK said:


> I wouls suspect the caps will fill very quickly as it is the last time before the system changes completely.


What does it mean that it is last time before the system changes completely...


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> What does it mean that it is last time before the system changes completely...


I think he is speaking about the new immigration program which due in 2015 "Express Entry". we know very little about this, but it is about to replace all the existing programs.


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

sabaaamir said:


> Advertising , marketing and public relation officer


I think you should apply , your NOC may take some time to fill...


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Steve_SAP said:


> I think he is speaking about the new immigration program which due in 2015 "Express Entry". we know very little about this, but it is about to replace all the existing programs.


Correct,

With current FSW you submit an application and it gets processed if you make it in before the cap is reached.

With express entry you submit an "expression of interest" and if an employer needs to hire a foreign worker they make a selection from the list. Once selected, the applicant is invited to apply for PR.

So instead of a "first in" application system it will be an employer driven selection. Express Entry could be offered to anyone who has put in an application through one of the following four programs:

Federal skilled workers.
Federal skilled trades.
Canadian experience class.
Business class.


----------

